# Water/Meth Proper Tuning



## AntParmenter (May 8, 2010)

The Devils Own kit recommends proper tuning for maximum results. What tuning is recommended dealing with a car that has the GIAC pump program? Actually what tuning is recommended at all? Any help would be awesome!


----------



## BLSport (Dec 24, 2005)

Primarily, I would imagine they're referring to tuning the kit to match your specific requirements; e.g., nozzle size(s)/location(s), start/max injection pressure points, pump pressure, water/meth mix ratio, etc. 

Secondarily, I would imagine they're referring to tuning your engine to take better advantage of the benefits of water/meth injection. 

You're currently running the GIAC pump gas tune, so you'll notice some benefits in the form of reduced charge temps and alleviation of any minor timing pull you may be experiencing. To take better advantage of the benefits however, the next logical step(s) would be to upgrade to a more aggressive tune, and/or tweak timing.


----------

